# Water Changes for CRS



## Chromes03 (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi,

I am a new member to this wonderful APC and I was wondering how some of the members of APC keep their CRS? I am new to CRS and seem to be struggling with the survival of baby CRS. Any info would be helpful. Thanks, Henry


----------



## Brilliant (Jun 25, 2006)

Hi,
What is your parameters: pH, KH, GH?
Is the new water for change same temperature?


----------



## bs6749 (Dec 23, 2007)

Keeping water params consistent is crucial for the survival of CRS/CBS in my experience.


----------



## jnaz (May 18, 2007)

I had aproblem keeping those little guys alive too and I thought about all of the money I was losing so I decided to throw a ton of money at the problem. To control the ph I bought ADA Amazonia II substrate which took my ph from 7.4 to 6.8. To keep an eye on it I bought a ph controller. Lost a bunch due to a malfunction on the timer for my CO2 which caused my ph to crash. My water temp was always high so I bought a chiller to keep it in the mid 70s. I also bought a RO/DI to deal with the other water issues. This also helped to bring my ph down. My co2 system also helps to keep it down. So, about $800 later, my baby CRS are doing well. From the 10 I originally purchased from a member here about 9 months ago I now have around 60.

I am sure that there are cheaper ways to deal with all of the issues associated with keeping CRS but this is the method that I used and it has worked for me.


----------



## Chromes03 (Apr 10, 2008)

Brilliant said:


> Hi,
> What is your parameters: pH, KH, GH?
> Is the new water for change same temperature?


Hey,

ph is around 6.8, kh 3, gh 6...I used aged water w/ the similar temp. I think it may be fluctuation of the ph. I used tap water and the ph is around 7.2 ...that may be the ph up a little when I do a w/c. Im still deciding whether to use Ro water or not?...


----------



## Chromes03 (Apr 10, 2008)

jnaz said:


> I had aproblem keeping those little guys alive too and I thought about all of the money I was losing so I decided to throw a ton of money at the problem. To control the ph I bought ADA Amazonia II substrate which took my ph from 7.4 to 6.8. To keep an eye on it I bought a ph controller. Lost a bunch due to a malfunction on the timer for my CO2 which caused my ph to crash. My water temp was always high so I bought a chiller to keep it in the mid 70s. I also bought a RO/DI to deal with the other water issues. This also helped to bring my ph down. My co2 system also helps to keep it down. So, about $800 later, my baby CRS are doing well. From the 10 I originally purchased from a member here about 9 months ago I now have around 60.
> 
> I am sure that there are cheaper ways to deal with all of the issues associated with keeping CRS but this is the method that I used and it has worked for me.


wow u went all out w/ the co2 system and chiller...


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

I doubt if it's the ph change from the water change. I find the young one's in particular not to be that sensitive to ph and temp swings. Most here change there water weekly in the 50% range and many have CRS. Is it a CRS only tank? Do you use Excel or C02?


----------



## Chromes03 (Apr 10, 2008)

Yes its a CRS tank only and I dont' use excel or CO2. Just a reg. old low light planted tank....I wouldn't even dare to go 20percent w/c..could that be the problem...i usually do 10%weekly w/ aged tap


----------



## southerndesert (Oct 14, 2007)

CRS (Crystal Red Shrimp)are indeed very sensitive to sudden swings in temp or PH especially to the high side as are Bee Shrimp also (Caridina cf. cantonensis). This I know from experience and gaining this experience was at the cost of dead shrimp.

I tried to change PH in a tank that kept raising to PH 7.2 to 7.6 with a fluorite substrate and my shrimp began dying one by one and the young also died.... 

I them set up a tank with ADA Amazonia substrate, RO water and a PH of 6.5 with temp of 72 and I now have continued success as mentioned above. Sudden swings may not affect RCS as bad, but it is not good for any species of Dwarf Shrimp in my experience.


----------



## Brilliant (Jun 25, 2006)

Chromes03 said:


> Hey,
> 
> ph is around 6.8, kh 3, gh 6...I used aged water w/ the similar temp. I think it may be fluctuation of the ph. I used tap water and the ph is around 7.2 ...that may be the ph up a little when I do a w/c. Im still deciding whether to use Ro water or not?...


Hi,

When pH is increased from acid pH 7.0 and under to alkaline pH 7.0 and over ammonium is transformed to ammonia.

I made a webpage about what I thought of the pH crash. It also has link at the botton that explains what I mentioned above.

Edit...I change up to 80-90% of my water and CRS babies seem to be just fine. Not suggesting it but changing water no matter what amount should not be an problem. The parameters of new water need to be the same.


----------

